

A proud non-breeder explains why she changed her mind - JonesPepo
http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/05/i-was-a-proud-non-breeder-i-changed-my-mind.html

======
YaHeer
Whatever the reason though, she seems to be happy in retrospective. Maybe she
did the right thing for the wrong reason?

------
syonip
This is quite interesting, especially for the women in the startup world, many
of which are debating the pros and cons of having kids. Her reason of why to
actually get pregnant in the end was a bit weak I think.

~~~
JonesPepo
I agree, having a child in case something happens to your husband? What if
something happens to your child? Statistically you're at the same risk exactly

